# Appeal - Rejected application: Appeal via e-mail?



## Bee10 (Nov 23, 2015)

My general work permit application for South Africa was rejected - the letter states I should E-MAIL my appeal to DHA South Africa. Has anyone else come accross this? I was under the impression this should be done physically where I applied originally. But the letter says otherwise!


----------

